# Citywide German shepherds?



## beefclub (Apr 7, 2021)

I live in Oakville, ON and is looking for a reputable German shepherd breeder that is close me (best to be within 2hours of driving, at least within Ontario ). Citywide is the one that is on my list right now, are there any reviews about them? If they are not recommended, can I please get some recommendations? 
I am looking for a puppy that can grow up to have a calm and a supportive character to be my ESA and give me that motivation to get some exercise time as I need to walk him. 
It is my first time getting a dog so I also wish to find the breeder with patient and can stand many many questions .


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I can't help you much with breeder recommendations but grew up and went to school in Oakville (Coronation Park area). Lots of Ontario owners on this site.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Website is out date, 6 studs and 6 females shown but no litters listed in over 2 years.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Never heard of them, am Torontonian. I would recommend Amalaberg or dei Precision for show lines.


----------



## beefclub (Apr 7, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Website is out date, 6 studs and 6 females shown but no litters listed in over 2 years.


Thank you for pointing that out! I will continue to look for more breeders then


violetmd said:


> Never heard of them, am Torontonian. I would recommend Amalaberg or dei Precision for show lines.


I had a look on their websites and they all seem very nice, thank you for the recommendation! And do you have any info on their pricing? This has been a bit confusing to me as puppies seem to have a huge price range.


----------



## oink (Jan 31, 2021)

A well known member on the forum gave out this link: Breeder Directory

For pricing I'd expect between 1.5-3K for a working line in Ontario. I'm unsure how much show lines go for.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

I can’t help as I am not in Canada nor have I heard of the breeder you are asking about. But just wanted to say if you are interested in a particular breeder but their site is out of date, make sure you check if they are on Facebook. Lots of breeders have moved over to social media only and don’t keep up with their websites


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

beefclub said:


> I live in Oakville, ON and is looking for a reputable German shepherd breeder that is close me (best to be within 2hours of driving, at least within Ontario ). Citywide is the one that is on my list right now, are there any reviews about them? If they are not recommended, can I please get some recommendations?
> I am looking for a puppy that can grow up to have a calm and a supportive character to be my ESA and give me that motivation to get some exercise time as I need to walk him.
> It is my first time getting a dog so I also wish to find the breeder with patient and can stand many many questions .


Once I asked questions and breeder's style didn't match with mine, I also wanted one as ESA, so I turned away. I would look either near Hamilton or Barrie. Check CKC first and then do more digging. Not every breeder aims at having dogs with good temperament.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

If this is your first dog ever, I would hesitate in buying a puppy. Especially if you expect it to mature into a useful ESA. So many factors go into successfully raising a German Shepherd. These dogs need consistency in rules, expectations and exercise. If you don't enjoy exercise or walking now, you may be dismayed at what this pup will need. They are a joy but also demanding especially as a puppy. I would suggest a rescue that does in home foster care so you can talk to someone that has lived with the dog.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Breeder advice Southern Ontario


Hi everyone. I’m really happy to have found and joined this site. I am currently researching to buy a GSD puppy and need advice. I’m in the GTA. I’ve been a GSD owner before and had an amazing experience. Currently researching Dei Precision , Von Aries, Charissima, among others. I would be...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

That’s a recent thread a few suggestions that I’ve posted in there of breeders expecting soon. Some others have shared their input as well.
I’ve been in contact with citywide recently and they just had a litter. I believe they will be having another shortly. They are on Instagram and Facebook. I got the most information by calling. I believe mauro mila is the guy in charge.


----------

